# the earth stove floor duct?



## aardeng (Feb 19, 2014)

i recently came into possession of an older model earth stove and it has the large round pipe coming from the bottom that i see is a floor duct. I understand you have to use this in a mobile home, i built my own home and plan on installing it . Do I have to use the floor duct if I install it ?or is there anyway i block it off or just leave it? Im very new to wood stoves they are a bit different from fireplaces....


----------



## pen (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you tell us more about the stove?  Which model is it?  Is there a UL tag on the back?  Any pics of the unit?

Just as a forewarning, if the stove does not have a UL tag, many home insurance companies will not support you if you install the stove in a house they cover.

Welcome to the site

pen


----------



## aardeng (Feb 20, 2014)

pen said:


> Can you tell us more about the stove?  Which model is it?  Is there a UL tag on the back?  Any pics of the unit?
> 
> Just as a forewarning, if the stove does not have a UL tag, many home insurance companies will not support you if you install the stove in a house they cover.
> 
> ...




im guessing you are asking about the silver tag on the back? it has it, its a 1000 series


----------



## pen (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't find a manual for the stove.  

Do you have any pictures of the unit?  Do you know if it has a catalytic combuster or not?

It sounds like what you are describing is a hookup for an Outside Air Kit (OAK).  If that is in fact what it is, it should be left open as air would enter the stove through that.


----------



## aardeng (Feb 20, 2014)

i will have pictures up hopefully early tomorrow . thank for your help so far. i had a link to the manual i thought i bookmarked it and i cant find it today..........or not my fiancee forgot too do it for me, oh well, hopefully tonight i will be looking for an example online. I don't personally own a phone or any kind of fancy camera to get pics of it with.


----------



## Earth Stove (Mar 12, 2014)

aardeng said:


> i recently came into possession of an older model earth stove and it has the large round pipe coming from the bottom that i see is a floor duct. I understand you have to use this in a mobile home, i built my own home and plan on installing it . Do I have to use the floor duct if I install it ?or is there anyway i block it off or just leave it? Im very new to wood stoves they are a bit different from fireplaces....


I can speak to that from first hand experience. I have a mobile home & have that air duct. I installed it all myself. I've been very happy with that setup since the get go in spite of all the pro & con opinions about OAKs. You can use that stove without the air duct. All you have to do is move the little rectangular looking black box flange forward/outward after loosening the screws/bolts that secure it allow the air to come thru that new opening. When you use the air duct. just close that opening and air will be sucked up thru ducting under the closed pedestal with larger rectangular slot under pedestal . On my model (generic Earth stove) made by Even Temp in Waco NE who made a lot of those 1980s Earth Stoves, mine was made in 1986 and is their heavy duty generic Wood/Coal stove called E.T.100. Hope this is of some help. I like my stove with the OAK! P.S. mine has the little rectangular black box about centered under glass stove door with ash/cinder lip above it and the thermostat/air rod going into it on right as you face front of stove.


----------

